# Swift Suntor 630l



## 114868 (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally got my hands on one of these a 2007 model.
I know absolutely nothing whatsoever about them!! Im trying to work out what mine has got as extras or what i can have!
Its got a bike rack, fiamma awning, reversing camera, microwave, fridge, cooker, 7 inch screen in the front. Are all or any of these extras? 
Also i have found a screw in ariel in the cupboard probably for a radio, any ideas where this goes ?? Also the reversing camera is a bit dicky it flickers on and off and also i wonder where to stick a dvd or ps so the kids can watch or play? Also i would like tv....do i have an ariel?? Is there one intergrated or do i have to buy one and if so where do i get it?
Can i run anything on the van just from the leisure battery and if so where is it located also can i run things while the van is being driven?
Also there is a cupboard with LPG on it, do i just put normal propane bottles in this or is it for something different?
Oh, also, the toilet door flies open while your driving and there is a flap on the floor that you enter the water container and this blows up while your driving along, any ideas how to secure these?
So many questions i know but we all gotta learn somewhere !!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I'd like to offer some advice, but I have to ask
2007 model?

Did it come from a dealer?

No handbook?

No handover?

No explanation or instruction from previous owner?

Otto


----------



## 114868 (Jul 28, 2008)

Trade in at a dealers. If all had been explained to me i wouldnt be asking on here!
Just wondered is anyone else had one of these thats all.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Hot Rod

Congratulations on the purchase on your new van.

We will be able to answer the questions for you once we return from annual shutdown on Monday 18th August. Please give the Customer Care Team a call on 01482 875740 and they will be able to give you some advice. (please try and aviod calling the Monday - the first day back will be very manic!)

Hope this is ok for you.

Best regards

Lynsey


----------

